# المكتبة الالكترونية العامة > المكتبة العلمية > كتب العلوم والرياضيات والجولوجيا والفلك >  Abstract Algebra: The Basic Graduate Year

## شذى البنفسج

Algebra


Abstract Algebra: The Basic Graduate Year


by Robert B. Ash 


OR


*Robert B. Ash 
Professor Emeritus, Mathematics*

Dept. of Mathematics 
University of Illinois 
1409 W Green St. 
Urbana, IL 61801 

email r-ash [at] math [dot] uiuc [dot] edu 
Remarks on Expository Writing in Mathematics
Click to read/download Remarks in pdf format

*Books On Line* 

Abstract Algebra: The Basic Graduate Year 

This is a student-oriented text covering the standard first year graduate course in algebra. 
Solutions to all problems are included and some of the reasoning is informal. 

A Course In Algebraic Number Theory

An introduction to the subject, covering both global and local fields. The prerequisite is a standard graduate course in algebra.

A Course In Commutative Algebra

Commutative algebra is the theoretical foundation of algebraic geometry and algebraic number theory. Assuming as prerequisite a standard graduate algebra course, we attempt to reach an advanced level quickly and efficiently.

Complex Variables 

Co-authored by W.P. Novinger (retired), Florida State University. 

This is a student-oriented text covering the standard first year graduate course in complex variables. 
Solutions to all problems are included. 

Lectures on Statistics

These lectures cover a first course in mathematical statistics. Basic probability is a prerequisite, but no prior knowledge of statistics is assumed. 

A Pari/GP Tutorial

An introduction to the computer algebra system Pari/GP, designed for computations in number theory.

Real Variables with Basic Metric Space Topology 

This is a reprint of a text first published by IEEE Press in 1993.

Basic Probability Theory 

This is a reprint of a text first published by John Wiley and Sons in 1970.

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (18):

----------

